# Weird Kickback Problem Solved



## ricobike (Jul 14, 2016)

I had a kickback issue on a red band kickback today that I've never seen before.  I knew when I was tearing it apart that there was an issue, because the hub was locked up and didn't spin at all.  I took it apart and cleaned it, checked it out, everything looked good and reassembled.   The hub would catch in high gear, but not in low gear, it would just spin.  Took it apart and put it together multiple times and it still had the same issue.

Tore it apart again and started inspecting each individual piece carefully.  I had an extra low speed driver so I replaced it, still no go.  That's when I figured that it had to be a problem with the clutch assembly.  I had another clutch assembly too so I matched them up and saw the problem.

There is a spring (not the index spring) that wraps around the clutch assembly and has two pawls at each end that are used to hold a half round piece of metal that keeps the two pieces of the clutch assembly together.  The spring had jumped it's track on one side and was hanging off the bottom of the assembly putting the whole clutch assembly out of kilter.  I snapped that spring back in and got everything lined up and voila, everything was OK.

I've probably done 50+ bendix kickback rebuilds but have never seen this issue.  I spent the better part of a day figuring this problem out.  Hopefully if you find this and you have this issue it will save you some time.  Moral of the story, look closely at your clutch assembly when rebuilding these.  I will from now on.


----------



## spoker (Jul 16, 2016)

Pics of the spring?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 16, 2016)

my buddy built a bike last year with a SRAM 2-speed auto rear hub.  
It shifted too early for his likes, not letting him spin far enough on his low gear.  
He adjusted the spring tension and got it shifting where he wanted.


----------



## ricobike (Jul 18, 2016)

spoker said:


> Pics of the spring?




I don't have a pic, but it's not really a spring as much as it is a clip.  If you look at the clutch assembly (the wobbly part of the hub ), you won't miss it.  Just sit the assembly standing up on a table and make sure that the two halves fit flat against each other and it should be all good.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 18, 2016)

Bendix 2spd info starting post #22

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-service-manual-volume-1.81415/page-2


----------

